# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  My new tank better late than never

## lost

As promised my new 100l tank not much in at the mo but hoping to change that soon  :lol:  better now I have some more live rock in

----------

*Reddevil* (14-07-2014)

----------


## Gary R

Looking Good Dave 

Have you any fish in there ?

----------


## lost

at the mo  none  :lol:

----------


## Reddevil

nice fish free tank - saves messing it up  :lol:

----------

*Gary R* (15-07-2014)

----------

